# First milestone for cirrus



## Eugin

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, CIRRUS!!!!*

Thanks so much for the 1.000 times you were here to help us all!!  

Your contributions are deeply appreciated!!

  KEEP UP THE GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Laia

*congratulationsssssssss*


----------



## elroy

*Thank you for 1000 demonstrations of insight and intelligence. *


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Cirrus!* 

*Your helpfulness, insight and collaboration have us all in the clouds, Steve.*

*Keep it up!*​


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Cirrus! Thanks for share!!

Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS  CIRRUS!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cirrus: You're only 1,000 posts old?! I would have thought you had more! Your contributions (and opinions!) are always valuable here.

Congratulations!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations, Cirrus!  
I always look forward to your opinions and comments!!
Cheers from Madrid,
EVA.


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Masood

Nice one Cirrus,
Nice one son,
Nice one Cirrus,
Let's have another one (thousand!)


Well done, mate!

Masood.


----------



## ampurdan

God Save The Cirrus!
1000 Congrats!


----------



## lauranazario

1000 congrats, Cirrus!
Keep the great posts coming!!!! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Yang

Happy first 1,000 milestone, cirrus. 

Have you ever tried the Traditional Chinese medicine? Acupuncture is just a part of it. Traditional Chinese medicine mainly uses medicine (herb, plants...etc., which need to be boiled with water for a long time and usually tastes terribly. Hence, there is a saying: 'good medicine tastes bitter.) and its effect won't be soon, but it hardly will harm our organs and can cure the cause of the disease. If you can take it along with acupuncture, there might be some good results. However, a good doctor is always important.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cirrus

I'm blushing!

All the best


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations, cirrus


----------



## Philippa

Somewhat belated (sorry!!) .....
*  ¡¡Congratulations Cirrus!!  *
You are something of an inspirational target for me to aim towards with your Spanish in the foros - thank you!!
Here's to the next 1000!!
Saluditos desde Reading
Philippa


----------

